# Touches F1 à F12 sans appuyer sur la touche FN



## beegeezzz (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser les touches F1 à F12 sans devoir appuyer sur la touche FN ?

Je voudrais donc que ces touches soient les touches principales lors de l'appui et non les touches de son...

Merci d'avance.

bee


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,


Préférences système / clavier / onglet clavier : décocher la case adéquate


----------



## beegeezzz (2 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Préférences système / clavier / onglet clavier : décocher la case adéquate



Salut,

Un tout grand merci, ça fonctionne nikel.

bee


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2013)

(tu peux en profiter pour marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus ).


----------

